
Life after the Google Penguin. - jamesclix
http://www.theclixgroup.com/google-penguin-update/
======
RawData
It's so hard to know where to even start. Google algo changes usually knock
you silly, but this one has completely stunned me. I've had hundreds of sites
completely destroyed by this. Old sites, new sites, thin sites, thick sites,
affiliate sites, brick and morter sites. It's all over the board and there
doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason. I'm so tired of Google.

